# TTRS Rear Brake Upgrade



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone on here running the DaveB C5 RS6 rear brake upgrade or any other set up on a TTRS?


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

I have his front setup and the RS6 discs on the rear of my TTS


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

V6KMO said:


> I have his front setup and the RS6 discs on the rear of my TTS


Could you share costs and opinion on the rear set up?
Also did you cut or remove the rear dust guard?
I assume the stock hand brake is unaffected?
Many thanks.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Something id be interested in too. I love a big brake set up even though I don't do track days. Keep looking at the 8 pots for the front and something to compliment the rear.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a picture of mine.
You have to remove a clip holding the handbrake cable,as it's a bit tight.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

jaybyme said:


> Here's a picture of mine.
> You have to remove a clip holding the handbrake cable,as it's a bit tight.


I'm looking at either DaveB or this kit BK566 from ultimot.de
http://www.ultimot.de/index.html?/Kompo ... ypWahl=006
I'd appreciate any opinion....especially as you are more local.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

So, the RS6 upgrade is the disc with a bracket to space it out further? Does look good.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

TTaRSe said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a picture of mine.
> ...


Also if you don't mind Jaybyme can you describe what needs to be done to the existing dust guard?
Finally....best way to contact DaveB??


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I just removed the dust guards,not sure if there are other options.
You could try contacting Vagbremtechnic on Facebook ?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Apr 12, 2006)

I've got the 034 Motorsports kit on my car

http://lz7w.blogspot.com/2014/04/034-re ... alled.html


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

When upgrading the rear brake set up does this not disturb the balance of the braking system, do you not have to calibrate the system after ?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that it must effect the ABS in some way, but I have uprated fronts as well and it seems to be pretty well balanced.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

jaybyme said:


> I'm sure that it must effect the ABS in some way, but I have uprated fronts as well and it seems to be pretty well balanced.


Arr that's ok then, thought it may throw the bias out.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that it must effect the ABS in some way, but I have uprated fronts as well and it seems to be pretty well balanced.
> ...


One of the reasons for me wanting to fit the kit is to move the brake balance rearwards.
From my understanding abs should be unaffected as sensor compares wheel speed to road speed to judge wheel being locked up...happy to be corrected.

Any idea why some DaveB kits have caliper at 2 o'clock position and some at 3 o'clock?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTaRSe said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Probably marketing hype tbh, can't really see it making any difference wherever the caliper is positioned around the diameter in respect to braking efficiency.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTaRSe said:


> One of the reasons for me wanting to fit the kit is to move the brake balance rearwards.
> From my understanding abs should be unaffected as sensor compares wheel speed to road speed to judge wheel being locked up...happy to be corrected.
> 
> Any idea why some DaveB kits have caliper at 2 o'clock position and some at 3 o'clock?


I still have the OEM brake set up but from reading about the DaveB kits moving the brake balance rearward helps quite a bit with stability under hard braking from high(ish) speeds. Certainly that sort of braking on the OEM brakes is um, interesting!
I agree that the operation of ABS should be unaffected. The wheel speed sensors trigger relaxing the brake pressure to individual wheels as that wheel approaches lock up. 
Not sure on the brake caliper position. If this is referring to the rear brakes then it may be to keep the hand brake cable run tidy.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Well I've exchanged a few emails with the German maker of the 355mm kit and am waiting to hear from Dave B on the 335mm C5 RS6 kit.

Some comparison pics..........










335mm fitted










355mm fitted


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a DaveB rear kit for sale with grooved discs and Ferodo DS2500 pads, feel free to PM if interested.

The rear upgrade makes a big difference to braking stability and feel especially when mated to the front upgrade as well.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Appears to fill the wheel better too.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Still have not managed to get hold of DaveB.
More news when/if he does.


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

TTaRSe said:


> Still have not managed to get hold of DaveB.
> More news when/if he does.


He's easier to get hold of on here: https://www.facebook.com/vagbremtechnic

Had a chat about getting mine done. Was going to go for the full setup but as the house I've got a deposit on has just come onto the market, it looks like I'll have to get the backs first and the fronts later.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

adamccc said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > Still have not managed to get hold of DaveB.
> ...


Thanks for that but I'm not on FB.
Did you get current prices when you had a chat with him?
I'd be very interested in any info you have.
Cheers


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Hope he doesn't mind me quoting but you're looking at £450 for the rear conversion and then £120 for the pads. I was just quoted £399 from Audi for the rear setup so it's actually a really good price for the advantages over OEM.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

adamccc said:


> Hope he doesn't mind me quoting but you're looking at £xxx for the rear conversion and then £120 for the pads. I was just quoted £399 from Audi for the rear setup so it's actually a really good price for the advantages over OEM.


Cheers...now I just need to get hold of him to buy them.
If you happen to hear can you fire him my way?

You can edit the price if you want, I'm happy to pay that for adapter and discs.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Well with thanks going to 034 Motorsport - the kit is on.

Braking is very much improved - well happy.
Looks pretty nice too IMO.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

They look really nice. Can you feel a lot of difference?
Jenny


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Jenny,
If I am honest the dynamic effect is far better than I had hoped.
They feel MUCH stronger...


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

TTaRSe said:


> Jenny,
> If I am honest the dynamic effect is far better than I had hoped.
> They feel MUCH stronger...


That's good  I will upgrade my backs as well, soon
Jenny


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TTaRSe said:


> Jenny,
> If I am honest the dynamic effect is far better than I had hoped.
> They feel MUCH stronger...


Maybe this mod will take a little of the load off the fronts.


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Did you buy these direct from the U.S.? An was the import tax added on? Do look very nice.


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Bentley said:


> Did you buy these direct from the U.S.? An was the import tax added on? Do look very nice.


Adapter kit from US.
Discs sourced in UK.
Fedex pay the tax and then invoice you.
034 motorsport are a quality firm, excellent customer service....and their TTRS is quite tasty!


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if the 335mm C5 RS6 rear brakes work on both OEM 18" (winter) and 20" (summer)?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

anything up to 370mm should work with 18"


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

Firstly sorry about bumping an old thread but it seems to be the most relevant to my question.

Basically I have an 07 Tfsi tt with a sticking rear calliper, I was going to just buy a new calliper and that would be that but seen a c5 rs6 rear break set up for sale on another forum ( disk pads callipers and carriers) would this kit be a straight fit or would I need adapter plates made up? 
Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## famguy (Aug 10, 2014)

TTaRSe said:


> Well with thanks going to 034 Motorsport - the kit is on.
> 
> Braking is very much improved - well happy.
> Looks pretty nice too IMO.


Off topic, but is your car on lowering springs?


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

famguy said:


> TTaRSe said:
> 
> 
> > Well with thanks going to 034 Motorsport - the kit is on.
> ...


MSS fully adjustable kit...

Very good it is too.


----------

